# Indiana-Jones-Spiel geht in die Produktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Indiana-Jones-Spiel geht in die Produktion*

						Das bei Machine Games entwickelte neue Indiana-Jones-Spiel geht in die Produktion, wie eine Stellenausschreibung bestätigt. Bisher lief also nur die Vorproduktion. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Indiana-Jones-Spiel geht in die Produktion*


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2021)

Das klingt gut. Ich bin gespannt!

Wobei mir auch ein einfaches neues Indy-Point & Click Adventure gereicht hätte.


----------



## Bluebird (17. Mai 2021)

War auch meiner Meinung nach bisher die beste Möglichkeit Indy Geschichten zu erzählen ...
die 3d Indys haben wie ich finde nicht sooo Gut funktioniert wie die alten Adventures  .


----------



## lefskij (17. Mai 2021)

"INDIEEEE!"

Er ist mein persönlicher Held und meine Freundin pfeift immer den Jingle, wenn etwas abenteuerliches ansteht...

Es gibt kein Indiana Jones ohne Nazis und daher wird es wohl auch eine Hakenkreuz-Problematik geben...

Machine Games hat es bei Wolfenstein bisher auch nicht hinbekommen, die Projekte ohne Schnitte zu veröffentlichen. Wir werden wohl auch hier (in Deutschland) ohne Zensur nichts spielen können...

Hier werden sicher einige Plattformen für Uncut-Patches Hochkonjunktur haben, wenn das Game erscheint


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Mai 2021)

lefskij schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Indiana Jones ohne Nazis und daher wird es wohl auch eine Hakenkreuz-Problematik geben...



Also ich kenne schon zwei Filme die ohne Nazis auskamen ...


----------



## KasenShlogga (18. Mai 2021)

Bin gespannt auf das Spiel und hoffe, dass es es sich nicht allzu sehr an Uncharted orientiert, sondern eher an den früheren Tomb Raider-Teilen, Turm von Babel und Legende der Kaisergruft. Mit diesem "Auf Schienen"-Gameplay aus Uncharted und den neueren Tomb Raider Teilen, das den Spieler die ganze Zeit an der Hand hält, kann ich einfach nichts anfangen.


----------



## lefskij (19. Mai 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Also ich kenne schon zwei Filme die ohne Nazis auskamen ...


Jep, hast recht - es sind nicht immer die Nazis. Kenne auch einen Film ohne die aber wie im Artikel bereits erwähnt, kommt das Slapstick-Element mit den Kapauken meiner Meinung nach am besten rüber.

Mal sehen, wie sich die Produzenten des Games entscheiden und ob die ewig Gestrigen dann mal wieder ordentlich durch den Kakao gezogen werden... Mir persönlich hat das bisher immer am besten gefallen. Mag zwar auch ein bissl mit der amerikanischen Prägung der "Serie" zusammenhängen aber ein wenig Augenzwinkern gehört hier einfach dazu.

Ein schönes Point-And-Click-Adventure hätte natürlich auch etwas. Da kann man mal wieder in Erinnerungen schwelgen und sich in die Zeiten von zahllosen Diskettenwechseln zurückversetzt fühlen


----------

